# What types of wood are these?



## Seffers93 (Aug 20, 2020)

Hey everyone! 

Hope we're all having a good week and looking forward to the weekend!

I've been ordering a lot of different handle materials as I get closer to setting up shop. I recently got these three blocks from a mystery box I ordered. The mystery box came from a reputable vendor from what I've been told. I just don't know what types of wood these blocks are. Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## Bensbites (Aug 20, 2020)

The bottom might be ironwood and the middle might be bocote the top could be East Indian rosewood. I am looking at this on my phone in bright sun. I would compare /post photos of the blocks wet as well. Water/alcohol/acetone will tell you a lot.


----------



## Seffers93 (Aug 20, 2020)

Bensbites said:


> The bottom might be ironwood and the middle might be bocote the top could be East Indian rosewood. I am looking at this on my phone in bright sun. I would compare /post photos of the blocks wet as well. Water/alcohol/acetone will tell you a lot.



Thanks! I'll post a photo of them wet!


----------



## parbaked (Aug 20, 2020)

Seffers93 said:


> Thanks! I'll post a photo of them wet!


That's what sea shed....


----------



## Seffers93 (Aug 20, 2020)

The darker one looks terrible in any photo no matter what kind of light I use.


----------



## Slim278 (Aug 20, 2020)

Black/white one looks like Bocote wood. The redish brown may be Cocobolo wood I don't think Ironwood has as open pores and dark specks like the photoed does. Cocobolo is supposed to have a distinct spice-like scent when being worked.


----------



## birdsfan (Aug 20, 2020)

The top one looks like my current favorite, Katalox, Mexican Ebony


----------



## birdsfan (Aug 20, 2020)

It polishes up nicely, and is dense enough to balance heavy blades


----------



## Seffers93 (Aug 20, 2020)

Thanks for the replies everyone. Setting up shop next weekend!


----------



## Bert2368 (Aug 20, 2020)

If you go to the wood database site, there is a pretty good article on wood ID. 






Hardwood Anatomy | The Wood Database







www.wood-database.com





One of the things you will want to do is sand smooth to 400 grit or so some end grain, get a lens and look at the woods structure- Then compare to the technical descriptions of pores & etc and the end grain pictures in the articles for any wood you suspect the sample may be.


----------



## Seffers93 (Aug 20, 2020)

That’s exactly what I need! Thank you!


----------



## Tim Rowland (Aug 21, 2020)

Top: African Blackwood, as soon as you drill or grind into it if its oily and has a sweet spice to it. If not could be Katalox.
Middle: Bacote
Bottom: Granadillo, will have a very pleasant floral scent to it


----------

